# 211 / 411 difference



## dandoshan (Jul 15, 2006)

Thinking about getting Dish. What is the difference, if any, between the 211 and the 411. Person I talked to said they would be installing a 411 receiver.
Also if I decide to go with Dish does anybody think I may wish I had gotten the 622 DVR model.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dandoshan said:


> What is the difference, if any, between the 211 and the 411. Person I talked to said they would be installing a 411 receiver.


The 411 is lacking a currently disabled Ethernet port that the ViP211 has. If this is to be your only receiver, it probably doesn't make any difference.


> Also if I decide to go with Dish does anybody think I may wish I had gotten the 622 DVR model.


You're only a new subscriber once. You can get a ViP622 for the same price (after rebates) as a new subscriber. The difference is that you will have a nice DVR and an additional $5.98 in DVR fees per month.


----------



## dandoshan (Jul 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> The 411 is lacking a currently disabled Ethernet port that the ViP211 has. If this is to be your only receiver, it probably doesn't make any difference.You're only a new subscriber once. You can get a ViP622 for the same price (after rebates) as a new subscriber. The difference is that you will have a nice DVR and an additional $5.98 in DVR fees per month.


Thanks for the response.
622 for same price? My understanding is that I would be charged 199 dollars if I wanted the 622.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dandoshan said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 622 for same price? My understanding is that I would be charged 199 dollars if I wanted the 622.


Yes, and if you read the fine print, there is a $20/month rebate for 10 months. That's what I meant in my previous response by "after rebates".

Again, this assumes that you've never been a Dish Network customer before.


----------

